# Jet mini-lathe



## kiddo (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like some new kinda jet Chief...





Well this IS a photography forum.
More complex example of using spline mask to edit photos. Same process I use to prepair the pen photos I post.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 29, 2006)

Just what thos site needs, someone doctoring pen photos.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup: Photoshop is the bomb!


----------

